# Bumper Restore on Yaris.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Got to finish off the Gold Yaris the other day.

A point of note on the Yaris was i never knew if the Bumpers were supposed to be Grey or Black...:lol:

They are supposed to be Grey but not the light mottled that they were after 11 years and 67K Miles.










Now i know we have loads of dressings i had tried a couple before, however they didnt do much and are all temporary. Even a year is Temporary...:lol:

So decided heck owners ok with it ill see if i can get, hopefully a more permanent and uniform finish..??? As even with a dressing some of the marks to the bumper were still visible...

So having tested my idea on the little Black trims under the front Bumper i went for it...:thumb:

Namely a 1800W Heat Gun @ 600 Degrees...:doublesho
Having just got one to help strip 64 years of paint from concrete window ledge...

Well a 85% done rear bumper, showing area left to do...










The Front Bumper Done...










Seams to be retaining its finish so far...:thumb:

A rather fast process moving at a steady pace across the surface of the bumper's with the Gun wearing a focusing nozzle.
The nozzle held about half an inch from the bumper and the nozzle itself projects about an inch from the actual heat guns normal opening.

Thanks for Viewing...:wave:*


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

theres nothing better than the heat gun for restoring plastics the vx nova and corsa were terrible for faided plastic, but the heat gun always worked


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks much better mate, great job.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

The problem with the heat gun method is, when they do go off colour again they'll be impossible to bring back to life again. The heat gun works because it brings the remaining oils in the plastic to the surface. Once they have gone they have gone and nothing can replenish them. This is only what i've been told so may be complete bullsh*t.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

H2Auto said:


> The problem with the heat gun method is, when they do go off colour again they'll be impossible to bring back to life again. The heat gun works because it brings the remaining oils in the plastic to the surface. Once they have gone they have gone and nothing can replenish them. This is only what i've been told so may be complete bullsh*t.


Thanks dude... If it is the case... nothing lost as putting a dressing on is only temp anyway, however the dressings had a uniformed colour change they did not hide the weird markings to the bumper. However the heat gun gave a uniformed darkening and no weird markings i could see.

We shall see, i know it only ever gets touched by me and the last time was a 8/9 month gap....:lol:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

:doublesho all that with just a heatgun

would 600degrees not blast the paint


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

james vti-s said:


> :doublesho all that with just a heatgun
> 
> would 600degrees not blast the paint


No issues with the paint and only in one spot for a second or 2 you can use lower setting but you need an optimum temp to get a reaction so rather than leaving there for x amount of time and the temp building up in the metal panels
i went all out for heat as fast as possible.

You are not running on the paint, the heat spreads through the panel so your not right up against the paint or if so due to angle as said only briefly.

Did the scuttle plate also.

Always try an area out of the way, maybe a mud flap or a bit of trim hidden away.

In my case i contemplated the wheel arch liner but different plastic. I had considered the back edge of the bumper that forms into the wheel arch.

However the small trim under the bumper was my test spot.

remember not all plastics are the same, so test.

Also remember that you are rapidly heating the plastic and will be softening it slightly so be careful not to catch it with anything say the gun nozzle or your finger, you will mark it.

Only do what you are comfortable doing...:thumb:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

is it pernament


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

james vti-s said:


> is it pernament


Will have to wait and see, other cars have had good results as far as i know.

Was still ok 6 hours later....:lol:

No real longevity test i know...:lol:

Should have left one section as it was to compare in future...:lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Great post james herd alot of views on it but nice to see it in action:thumb: 

Hows the big 4 iron test coming along?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chillly said:


> Great post james herd alot of views on it but nice to see it in action:thumb:
> 
> Hows the big 4 iron test coming along?


Thats Craig who will be doing the big four...
I dont have wolfs or Autobrite.

Ronnies is going to be coming though...:thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Picture 1, 2 and 3 all to close, no full photos. 3 photos, not really showing your full work to get the full efect, could do better.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You should try dressing with a trim product whilst the plastic is still hot/warm.

It tends to seal the pores of the plastic, improve the adhesion of the dressing and provide greater durability. 

Alan W


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

20RSport said:


> Picture 1, 2 and 3 all to close, no full photos. 3 photos, not really showing your full work to get the full efect


Valid point, was spur of moment thing.
Have no other pics, failing light as the front bumper shows, no other pics.
Sorry...

A 50/50 comparison showing whole bumper would would have 3/4 of image filled with the car.

I felt closer pic shows the effect better as clearer picture not been shot from a distance.

These bumpers are not bumpers going from grey to black they are actually grey bumpers.

However it was a lightening bleaching effect of the grey and wanted the rear corner showing the type of patchy colour faults i was dealing with.

I should have taken pic of the rear corner but had to rush in for me pasta bake i had been called for nearly 10 minutes before...:lol:

Then pitch black and had to collect the owner.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

20RSport said:


> Picture 1, 2 and 3 all to close, no full photos. 3 photos, not really showing your full work to get the full efect, could do better.


Whats that edited bit there...

Is that i can do better...:lol:

I did say sorry...:lol:

It was a last minute thing after doing the rest of the car through the day...:thumb:


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

I video'd the process here Heatgun

And did the Missus's Tigra with the same process here:

Tigra

We're a month on with the Tigra and no sign of fading yet. All i did extra was apply AG V&RC whilst the plastic was still warm.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

H2Auto said:


> The problem with the heat gun method is, when they do go off colour again they'll be impossible to bring back to life again. The heat gun works because it brings the remaining oils in the plastic to the surface. Once they have gone they have gone and nothing can replenish them. This is only what i've been told so may be complete bullsh*t.


 i would of thought there is a limit to how many times you can restore with a heat gun but once it is not. just a few months ago i did a mk2 cavalier front bumper. it was quite bad and it came back up as new. its the thired time i've done that 1.


----------

